# Any recommendations for a 12v air compressor?



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm thinking of maybe staying with the run flats but plan to buy a 12v air compressor to carry around regardless and maybe, a can of slime. That should cover most bases barring a big blowout. What compressors are you folks carrying around? I'm thinking a compact, medium priced unit will be fine as this won't be constantly used. Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## diesel fan123 (Nov 25, 2011)

I bought a 12V compressor @ Walmart - automotive section had some cheap and some mid-range. 
I went for the mid range, about $50. 
I also bought a tire plug kit, I have had much better luck w/ plugs than w/ Slime.


----------



## 335dFan (Nov 8, 2012)

I bought one from Griot's Garage. Works nicely, but you should check on the draw on the battery. Mine works fine with the 335d, but the Forester I have doesn't put out quite enough juice. It's just a tad bit of difference, but seems to matter.


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

I've been pleased with a Goodyear self-contained unit. It has an internal battery, so can be used with or without wire to vehicle cig lighter. It also has auto shutoff, handy if you want to not have to mind it closely.


----------



## montr (Oct 7, 2006)

I have this one. It is higher CFM than most small 12V compressor.
http://www.harborfreight.com/12v-100-psi-high-volume-air-compressor-61788.html


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

I literally bought one of these today at Lowe's, $40:

Kobalt 120-PSI 120-Volt Horizontal Electric Air Compressor
Item #: 146781 | Model #: KL12120

http://www.lowes.com/pd_146781-4088...a450-4881-5848-d388-00004efe2847&kpid=3522750


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

I was looking for a 12v compressor to carry in the trunk.


----------



## Sean535D (Aug 27, 2014)

*Really like this one*

I bought one of these and liked it so much I got one for my Father in-law. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0012WHBSO/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dragoncoach (Aug 4, 2007)

Good to know! I actually ordered one 2 days ago and hope it works well. Most reviews on it were very positive.


----------



## EMPTYKIM (Sep 24, 2013)

Bought this one off woot for $30. Worth it at that price, not sure I'd spend $53

http://www.amazon.com/Slime-COMP06-...d=1418009673&sr=1-3&keywords=Slime+compressor


----------



## glangford (Dec 11, 2013)

diesel fan123 said:


> I bought a 12V compressor @ Walmart - automotive section had some cheap and some mid-range.
> I went for the mid range, about $50.
> I also bought a tire plug kit, I have had much better luck w/ plugs than w/ Slime.


I have a slime compressor from walmart. Very good compressor. It will pump up a tire from flat in a few minutes.


----------



## windsearcher (Oct 17, 2014)

I just picked up a multi-use package - Stanley "Fat-Max" combination air compressor / jump starter / work light.

Haven't needed it so far, but initial tests look like it should be fine for tire inflation and emergencies. (wouldn't want to run an air tool with it though).


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I have a Bellaire 4000. 12V, you can dial in the pressure you want it to stop at, but guage is not supper accurate. I would hate for it to pump up a tire from flat, but topping off air a few psi it works good enough. It has attachments for basketballs, beach balls, mattresses, etc....

It also has an LED work light and a blinking yellow warning signal with reflector.

Oh, and a can of slime, never used and hope I don't have to.


----------



## Pierre Louis (Oct 23, 2011)

Air Man Rescue Pro Perfect for our 335d. Get it while your local AutoZone still has it. I love mine.

PL


----------

